# Large Sainsburys Tulse Hill/Brixton Water Lane



## jonnykickingkuh (Mar 22, 2013)

Has there been any movement on this one way or the other? I know there had (rightly) been local opposition but wondered if it had made any impact or if Sainsburys were steamrolling ahead with their plans?
I'm just up the hill opposite the Tesco garage so the construction of a big supermarket (already surrounded by lots of tiny ones) is going to make a big difference to the area


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

It's not that big: 10,000sq ft to the 36,000sq ft of the Tesco in Acre Lane.

I emailed a 100 residents in this street and it was 55:45 in favour.

And the objectors were mainly concerned about road safety and parking issues.

I broadly welcome the development because:

:: it should ensure a badly-needed crossing is built
:: families will use it
:: 150 jobs (some relocated)
:: it might lift a drab strip of shops
:: improves safety in a street crime area


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally I'd welcome another 'larger' supermarket, especially if it includes a deli/butcher/fishmonger. I don't see a supermarket with those facilities competing with the shops on Brixton Water Lane, Tulse Hill or Brixton Hill.

Another Metro/Local store on the other hand....


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's not that big: 10,000sq ft to the 36,000sq ft of the Tesco in Acre Lane.
> 
> I emailed a 100 residents in this street and it was 55:45 in favour.
> 
> ...


 
I vaguely welcome it but I think the lack of parking and proximity of the entrance to the junction with Tulse Hill is going to cause a traffic problem on BWL as people block traffic whilst queuing to get in.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

Also not pleased that alterations to Rush Common appear to be getting rubber stamped without proper consideration by planning at the moment.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> I vaguely welcome it but I think the lack of parking and proximity of the entrance to the junction with Tulse Hill is going to cause a traffic problem on BWL as people block traffic whilst queuing to get in.



This is a worry. Residents from here held a meeting last night with Sainsbury: http://brixtonhub.org/2013/03/20/meeting-with-residents-representatives-and-sainsburys/


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2013)

Replace 'Starbucks' with 'Supermarket'...


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Personally I'd welcome another 'larger' supermarket, especially if it includes a deli/butcher/fishmonger. I don't see a supermarket with those facilities competing with the shops on Brixton Water Lane, Tulse Hill or Brixton Hill.
> 
> Another Metro/Local store on the other hand....



It's not as large as I hoped. About three times the size of the not-very-useful Sainsbury Local 300 yards away.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's not as large as I hoped. About three times the size of the not-very-useful Sainsbury Local 300 yards away.


 
Well at least it's not yet another Sainsbury's, although I'd rather it wasn't a Tesco either.  The amount of times I've been in a lazy mood and/or not up for cooking and just looking for something really quick and easy to cook, and I just can't find *anything *that I fancy in Sainsbury's.  It's total shit.  Tesco ain't much better


----------



## mxh (Mar 22, 2013)

Replacing the Carpetright?

Went into Carpetright to check the bed/ mattress prices recently, found it overpriced.
Ended up buying in an independent bedding shop in Balham, more choice and much cheaper.

Bit of competition for Tesco's and can't see the point of the small Brixton Hill/Lambert Road Sainsburys.


----------



## Chilavert (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's not as large as I hoped. About three times the size of the not-very-useful Sainsbury Local 300 yards away.


Even so it should be big enough to boast some additional facilities I'd hope.

Still disappointed it isn't a Waitrose, but there you go.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

Uh huh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Still disappointed it isn't a Waitrose, but there you go.


 
Yeah, I can really see the residents of Tulse Hill Estate and the surrounds going in Waitrose. 

Those that had cars wouldn't even be able to park for all the 4x4s


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

I'd be happier with a Morrison's or an inside market with lots of individuals stallholders selling all the stuff that we used to see in independent shops (butchers, grocers, bakers etc)


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2013)

This sounds like another pointless exercise in the Tesco Sainsbury's beefathon. They both have outlets nearby and this will offer little new except congestion. I can't understand why the residents nearby would want it.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 22, 2013)

A Morrisons would actually have been pretty good, if it had to be a supermarket.
Aren't they usually bigger sites though?

I'm trying to work out in my head if the one in Camberwell is bigger than 1/3 of Acre Lane Tesco.


----------



## Remus Harbank (Mar 22, 2013)

surely considering the speed brixton is being gentrified they should build a waitrose there


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Ms Ordinary said:


> A Morrisons would actually have been pretty good, if it had to be a supermarket.
> Aren't they usually bigger sites though?
> 
> I'm trying to work out in my head if the one in Camberwell is bigger than 1/3 of Acre Lane Tesco.


 
The one in Streatham would certainly be bigger.  Only been in the Camberwell one a few times, so can't remember how it compares sizewise


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> This sounds like another pointless exercise in the Tesco Sainsbury's beefathon. They both have outlets nearby and this will offer little new except congestion. I can't understand why the residents nearby would want it.



Right or wrong, their reasons for liking it I listed above.

It seems to be about the size of the supermarkets from when I was a child.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Right or wrong, their reasons for liking it I listed above.
> 
> It seems to be about the size of the supermarkets from when I was a child.


 
Are you sure they didn't just look bigger because you were smaller?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Remus Harbank said:


> surely considering the speed brixton is being gentrified they should build a waitrose there



Aldi would have been my choice. None locally and good, cheap wine.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Right or wrong, their reasons for liking it I listed above.
> 
> It seems to be about the size of the supermarkets from when I was a child.


 
I don't understand those reasons. You'll get a crossing but that benefit will be cancelled out by more traffic. You'll get a supermarket, but it'll still be a smaller one so limited stock and higher prices. You'll get reduced crime, maybe, but will have more litter and noise. You'll get some jobs but they'll be unskilled, poorly paid supermarket jobs that return little to the area. Baffled.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I don't understand those reasons. You'll get a crossing but that benefit will be cancelled out by more traffic.
> 
> You'll get a supermarket, but it'll still be a smaller one so limited stock and higher prices.
> 
> ...



:::: but to get to other supermarkets people will drive past there anyway. and people may drive less now with a walkable store

::::: this, on prices, may be true. i hope not. you are right about the range

::::: less litter i think. the site, as run by carpetright and topps tiles, has been a shambles

:::::: i am no economist!


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> :::: but to get to other supermarkets people will drive past there anyway. and people may drive less now with a walkable store
> 
> ::::: this, on prices, may be true. i hope not. you are right about the range
> 
> ...


 
Just seems very shaky on the benefits. Some people might drive less instead of going to the supermarket but some will still drive to a bigger supermarket. Some will still drive because people drive short distances, especially when they have shopping they want to get home. And some people may drive more from nearby areas to come shopping.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I don't understand those reasons. You'll get a crossing but that benefit will be cancelled out by more traffic. You'll get a supermarket, but it'll still be a smaller one so limited stock and higher prices. You'll get reduced crime, maybe, but will have more litter and noise. You'll get some jobs but they'll be unskilled, poorly paid supermarket jobs that return little to the area. Baffled.


 
I'm interested by the less crime.  Why will there be less crime, because that particular corner will be lit up more and there will be more people around?


----------



## Winot (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I don't understand those reasons. You'll get a crossing but that benefit will be cancelled out by more traffic. You'll get a supermarket, but it'll still be a smaller one so limited stock and higher prices. You'll get reduced crime, maybe, but will have more litter and noise. You'll get some jobs but they'll be unskilled, poorly paid supermarket jobs that return little to the area. Baffled.


 
So would you prefer it to stay as a Carpet Right?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> So would you prefer it to stay as a Carpet Right?


 
I didn't say that. They're both shit options. But when I think about living around there, and I don't, the thought of countless deliveries for the Sainsburys, which must really exceed the number of deliveries Carpet Right get, would really be a deterrent.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Also not pleased that alterations to Rush Common appear to be getting rubber stamped without proper consideration by planning at the moment.


Isn't there an Act preventing that? I'd love to see Lambeth with egg on their faces over that...a bit like when they got into big trouble for installing a dot matrix noticeboard on a listed building.


----------



## Winot (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I didn't say that. They're both shit options. But when I think about living around there, and I don't, the thought of countless deliveries for the Sainsburys, which must really exceed the number of deliveries Carpet Right get, would really be a deterrent.


 
Fair enough.  I don't live near there either.  I don't generally shop in supermarkets, but I can see why residents might prefer a Sainsbury's to Carpet Right.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2013)

Winot said:


> Fair enough. I don't live near there either. I don't generally shop in supermarkets, but I can see why residents might prefer a Sainsbury's to Carpet Right.


 
Maybe that's it, stuck between a rock and a hard place. But they should be careful what they wish for...


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I'm interested by the less crime.  Why will there be less crime, because that particular corner will be lit up more and there will be more people around?



Exactly. That is the hope.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Maybe that's it, stuck between a rock and a hard place. But they should be careful what they wish for...



When everyone from up the hill starts bombing down Leander rd to get to the store, I'll remember that warning!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Exactly. That is the hope.


 
Has having the Sainsbury's on Brixton Hill made any difference to muggings in that area? 

Were there lots of muggings around Carpetright area?

Do you think this will make any difference to any of the side roads off Brixton Hill or Tulse Hill (ie. Josephine, Leander, Helix etc.)?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has having the Sainsbury's on Brixton Hill made any difference to muggings in that area?
> 
> Were there lots of muggings around Carpetright area?
> 
> Do you think this will make any difference to any of the side roads off Brixton Hill or Tulse Hill (ie. Josephine, Leander, Helix etc.)?



No

No. Police say the muggers trail victims from the Effra rd bus stop past Carpetright and strike in or off the ill-lit and un-overlooked Josephine ave

So, I hope so


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> And the objectors were mainly concerned about road safety and parking issues.
> 
> I broadly welcome the development because:
> 
> ...


 


leanderman said:


> No
> 
> No. Police say the muggers trail victims from the Effra rd bus stop past Carpetright and strike in or off the ill-lit and un-overlooked Josephine ave
> 
> So, I hope so


 
So if Sainsbury's, Brixton Hill hasn't made a difference to crime rates, and people are getting mugged further up Tulse Hill and on Josephine Avenue etc., why do Leander Road residents think having a new Sainsbury's on the corner of BWL is going to improve safety in a street crime area?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

Because the assailants will be picked up on CCTV? Because the store will be open until 11pm, making the area busier? Lighting, where there is little? I don't know about the other Sainsbury, and it is outside our 'triangle'


----------



## Rushy (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Isn't there an Act preventing that? I'd love to see Lambeth with egg on their faces over that...a bit like when they got into big trouble for installing a dot matrix noticeboard on a listed building.


The George III (Rush Common) Act  has been incorporated into Lambeth planning policy. Ultimately it is up to Lambeth planning to decide whether changes are in line with the original act which requires that any building above the level of the land must either maintain or enhance the open nature of the common.

Lambeth are often quite strict - if a resident builds a standard garden fence or a shed on Rush Common land or even lays an area to gravel it is deemed to be in contravention of the act. There are several examples of people being made to undo such works. And parking places are a definite no no.

But in a recent decision, Sainsburys appear to have been allowed to increase their parking area on the protected land on the corner of Brixton Water Lane. And below is a before and after of another recent project in which the replacement of a lawn with industrial bin storage and parking was judged by planning to somehow either "maintain or enhance the open nature of the common".



So Lambeth is pretty inconsistent when it comes to Rush Common. One of my neighbours got in touch with planning to ask if they could clarify the decision process in respect of the example above but he has had no response.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Winot (Mar 22, 2013)

Rushy said:


> One of my neighbours got in touch with planning to ask if they could clarify the decision process in respect of the example above but he has had no response.


 
"Well if a resident asks we say no, but if Sainsbury's or Tesco ask we say yes."


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Because the assailants will be picked up on CCTV? Because the store will be open until 11pm, making the area busier? Lighting, where there is little? I don't know about the other Sainsbury, and it is outside our 'triangle'


 
So why do you think assailants will be picked up by that store and not the Brixton Hill one. Are you saying they're only operating in one particular area and not Brixton Hill?  I realise you say you don't know about the other one. I'm just thinking aloud.

I completely see your point. When the Elf Petrol Station/Tyre Place that Burned Down/Car Wash/Car Showroom on Brixton Hill shut from being a petrol station, I definitely didn't feel as safe walking home from the pub on that particular stretch, but the fact is, out of the maybe half a dozen times I've been attacked in Brixton since 1985, 3 of them have been on Elm Park (a side road). I suppose in your case, Josephine Avenue may become busier with people shopping at the Sainsbury's, but I can't see it reducing crime much more than in the roads people take to get there (ie. BWL, Josephine, the top end of Leander and top end of Helix)

I hope I'm wrong though


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

It may make no difference, I agree. 

But I will feel safer - and that is important too.


----------



## TonyH82 (Mar 22, 2013)

leanderman said:


> No
> 
> No. Police say the muggers trail victims from the Effra rd bus stop past Carpetright and strike in or off the ill-lit and un-overlooked Josephine ave
> 
> So, I hope so


 
that is chilling...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

TonyH82 said:


> that is chilling...


 
Josephine Avenue muggings have been known about for decades. It's nothing new. Not everyone who's mugged though is followed from Effra Road. The gardens are long and dark and therefore ideal hiding places

eta:  Not sure what the situation is nowadays, but it used to be the case that a lot of people going to and from the Brixton Hill pubs to the GeorgeGoblinHootCanning were mugged on the way or way back


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2013)

They have bicycle-mounted look-outs too. It's quite sophisticated at times.


----------



## TonyH82 (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Josephine Avenue muggings have been known about for decades. It's nothing new. Not everyone who's mugged though is followed from Effra Road. The gardens are long and dark and therefore ideal hiding places
> 
> eta: Not sure what the situation is nowadays, but it used to be the case that a lot of people going to and from the Brixton Hill pubs to the GeorgeGoblinHootCanning were mugged on the way or way back


 
A mate of mine lived on Leander Road about 10 years ago when we were students... She was mugged a few times walking back from the tube.

Horrible business...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

TonyH82 said:


> A mate of mine lived on Leander Road about 10 years ago when we were students... She was mugged a few times walking back from the tube.
> 
> Horrible business...


 
I know.  Not sure what you can do about it really other than better lighting, but then residents would probably moan they can't sleep with all the light.

It's nice that Lambeth have put up much better lighting on the bit of Rush Common near Endymion Road though.  Doesn't look nearly as scary (even if it is only a tiny bit of the Common)


----------



## Ms T (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Josephine Avenue muggings have been known about for decades. It's nothing new. Not everyone who's mugged though is followed from Effra Road. The gardens are long and dark and therefore ideal hiding places
> 
> eta: Not sure what the situation is nowadays, but it used to be the case that a lot of people going to and from the Brixton Hill pubs to the GeorgeGoblinHootCanning were mugged on the way or way back


 
We looked at a house on Leander Rd ten years ago and may well have bought it but the timing wasn't quite right as I had yet to sell my flat.  I was also worried about safety because, as you say, Josephine Avenue has always been notorious for muggings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

Getting back to the lighting issue, it seems to me the houses on Josephine Avenue are set far enough back from the street for stronger lighting *not *to be shining in their window. Even if it was too bright, I've seen street lighting that only points downwards (sort of!) rather than reflecting light into properties, so why can't Lambeth do that and maybe put CCTV up on the BWL end and the corner of Josephine Avenue (by Helix?)


----------



## T & P (Mar 22, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I can really see the residents of Tulse Hill Estate and the surrounds going in Waitrose.
> 
> Those that had cars wouldn't even be able to park for all the 4x4s


 Depends on what lines they were to stock. I find the produce on offer at Tesco Express at the Esso garage not particularly cheap. A Waitorse with a decent choice of basic range products would be competetive, and not to mention of far superior quality offerings.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 22, 2013)

T & P said:


> Depends on what lines they were to stock. I find the produce on offer at Tesco Express at the Esso garage not particularly cheap. A Waitorse with a decent choice of basic range products would be competetive, and not to mention of far superior quality offerings.


 
True, if they had all the basic branded type stuff that I get off Ocad, they pretty much price match anyway


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Getting back to the lighting issue, it seems to me the houses on Josephine Avenue are set far enough back from the street for stronger lighting *not *to be shining in their window. Even if it was too bright, I've seen street lighting that only points downwards (sort of!) rather than reflecting light into properties, so why can't Lambeth do that and maybe put CCTV up on the BWL end and the corner of Josephine Avenue (by Helix?)



apparently, they installed the wrong (period) lampposts in josephine avenue, which allow only for a dim light.

josephine avenue residents have expressed an interest in sharing with us the cost of a couple of cctv cameras


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> We looked at a house on Leander Rd ten years ago and may well have bought it but the timing wasn't quite right as I had yet to sell my flat.  I was also worried about safety because, as you say, Josephine Avenue has always been notorious for muggings.



two-bed garden flat in this road is just changing hands for £465,000 - £20,000 above asking price. madness


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> two-bed garden flat in this road is just changing hands for £465,000 - £20,000 above asking price. madness


 
That's how desperate they are to be near you leander


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's how desperate they are to be near you leander



It's completely understandable!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> It's completely understandable!


 
They want to be part of your triangle


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I broadly welcome the development because:
> 
> :: 150 jobs (some relocated)


I wonder how many jobs will be lost when nearby local shops close down under the competition?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I wonder how many jobs will be lost when nearby local shops close down under the competition?


 
People will probably counter that with "but none of the shops have closed down on Brixton Hill".  Imagine their tills are quite a bit lighter though


----------



## madolesance (Mar 23, 2013)

One concern I have is that this new store on Tulse Hill will only sell premium products like their 'Local' stores sell. I.e Sainsbury's Columbian ground coffee- £3.65 in a 'Local', but just £3 in a larger store. I know they are offering a convenience but the mark up of the same product is wrong.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 23, 2013)

madolesance said:


> One concern I have is that this new store on Tulse Hill will only sell premium products like their 'Local' stores sell. I.e Sainsbury's Columbian ground coffee- £3.65 in a 'Local', but just £3 in a larger store. I know they are offering a convenience but the mark up of the same product is wrong.


I thought it was supposed to supermarket prices, like Clapham High Street. Is that not right?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

Their statements suggest it will be more like a big Local than a small supermarket, which is annoying.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Their statements suggest it will be more like a big Local than a small supermarket, which is annoying.


 
Why don't the residents make that their sticking point then, at least there's something to gain from getting Sainsbury's to agree to supermarket prices. That's if the residents have any power to affect this change.


----------



## billythefish (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> People will probably counter that with "but none of the shops have closed down on Brixton Hill". Imagine their tills are quite a bit lighter though


Actually, talking to a few of the shop keepers on BH, they say business has improved since Sainsbury's opened. Increased footfall and the limited stock / high prices in Sainsbury's Local has definitely helped.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

billythefish said:


> Actually, talking to a few of the shop keepers on BH, they say business has improved since Sainsbury's opened. Increased footfall and the limited stock / high prices in Sainsbury's Local has definitely helped.


 
Good to hear, although comments like that will make Sainsburys/Tescos think they're doing all local shops a favour and want to open more


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 23, 2013)

Hopefully the main loser would be the Tesco Express further up the road.

The dry cleaners could do well - I'd be giving the place a lick of paint if I was them.  Same goes for Haircut Sir.

Can't see it hurting the restaurants and takeaways either - it's not a great spot at the moment, which is why there are several empty shops there.

The chemists might have a problem though, depending on how much they rely on toiletry sales.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 23, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Hopefully the main loser would be the Tesco Express further up the road.
> 
> The dry cleaners could do well - I'd be giving the place a lick of paint if I was them. Same goes for Haircut Sir.
> 
> ...


 
I would have thought most people would do their toiletry shopping in Boots/Superdrug or even 99p/£1 shops?


----------



## leanderman (Mar 23, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Hopefully the main loser would be the Tesco Express further up the road.
> 
> The dry cleaners could do well - I'd be giving the place a lick of paint if I was them.  Same goes for Haircut Sir.
> 
> ...



Haircut sir has made an effort to declutter inside but could do with a bit of work outside

Girl in there is v pleased about the Sainsbury. Thinks it will lift that strip a bit.


----------



## Boudicca (Mar 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I would have thought most people would do their toiletry shopping in Boots/Superdrug or even 99p/£1 shops?


I assume their main business is pharmacy and that the toiletry sales are to people living close by who can't be bothered to go into Brixton.  Or people picking up a prescription and seeing something they need.  But they did expand from a single to a double unit at some point, so there must have been the business to support it.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I would have thought most people would do their toiletry shopping in Boots/Superdrug or even 99p/£1 shops?


I'm struggling to think what I last bought in Baba  chemist - that was it - safety pins!


----------



## leanderman (Apr 17, 2013)

Alcohol licence approved tonight. 3,000sq m store goes ahead.


----------



## Shoefan (May 4, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, I can really see the residents of Tulse Hill Estate and the surrounds going in Waitrose.
> 
> Those that had cars wouldn't even be able to park for all the 4x4s


 
I live in the surrounding areas and I would love a Waitrose! ;-) I travel to shop in Waitrose, I love it!  I am peeved that it is another Sainsburys but at least it is a nearby supermarket. Hopefully better than the Sainsburys Locals otherwise it will be pointless.


----------



## nagapie (May 4, 2013)

So as the residents have been co-operating on this one, have they asked for a guarantee that it will be supermarket prices?


----------



## leanderman (May 7, 2013)

nagapie said:


> So as the residents have been co-operating on this one, have they asked for a guarantee that it will be supermarket prices?


 
Not sure. But this is a good question to ask. Will pass that on.


----------



## quimcunx (May 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Right or wrong, their reasons for liking it I listed above.
> 
> It seems to be about the size of the supermarkets from when I was a child.


 
Well yes, but we didn't have 20 different vinegars, cheeses and kid's cereals needing shelf space back then.


----------



## Chilavert (May 15, 2013)

The site was being fenced off this morning as I went past and it looked like the tile shop was already in the process of being gutted.


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2013)

yep. no stopping J Sainsbury now. and the traffic issue has not been addressed

going to do ANOTHER petition on that issue at our quiz night at the Mango tonight.

much good that it will do


----------



## Rushy (May 15, 2013)

leanderman said:


> yep. no stopping J Sainsbury now. and the traffic issue has not been addressed
> 
> going to do ANOTHER petition on that issue at our quiz night at the Mango tonight.
> 
> much good that it will do


Mango Landing?


----------



## leanderman (May 15, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Mango Landing?



Yep. Good prizes.


----------



## leanderman (May 16, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> The site was being fenced off this morning as I went past and it looked like the tile shop was already in the process of being gutted.


 
Opens in three months, according to the contractors


----------



## clandestino (May 16, 2013)

Stupidly went to Carpetright today to find that it's all fenced off and work is underway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 16, 2013)




----------



## leanderman (May 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> yep. no stopping J Sainsbury now. and the traffic issue has not been addressed
> 
> going to do ANOTHER petition on that issue at our quiz night at the Mango tonight.
> 
> much good that it will do



As usual, I was wrong. 

Thanks to some brilliant local campaigners (not incl me), Sainsbury has agreed to pay £100,000 for a proper junction at the Tulse Hill/Water Lane/Effra Rd junction.


----------



## gaijingirl (May 22, 2013)

that's really good news.  Have had some hairy moments at that junction - it will make the whole walk back from Brixton much easier.


----------



## Winot (May 22, 2013)

And enable me to get back from the Effra Social more safely!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 4, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Why don't the residents make that their sticking point then, at least there's something to gain from getting Sainsbury's to agree to supermarket prices. That's if the residents have any power to affect this change.


 

Neighbour told me today that, because of the size of this store, Sainsbury's must charge regular prices - and not those that obtain in its costly 'Local' branches.

She sounded convincing but I have no idea whether she's right.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Neighbour told me today that, because of the size of this store, Sainsbury's must charge regular prices - and not those that obtain in its costly 'Local' branches.
> 
> She sounded convincing but I have no idea whether she's right.


 
Did she say why they must? I have no idea but I can't imagine there are any rules, other than maybe their own internal guidelines.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 5, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Did she say why they must? I have no idea but I can't imagine there are any rules, other than maybe their own internal guidelines.



She said because of the size. 

But, like you, I can't imagine any legal requirement.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 5, 2013)

leanderman said:


> She said because of the size.
> 
> But, like you, I can't imagine any legal requirement.


 
I'm sure I heard something about this on Radio 4 last "summer", something about the supermarkets establishing their *advertised* prices from only their "supermarket"-sized stores, to keep the claimed price low. So the larger the store, the more likely the price will be the "standard" one, not the "take advantage" one, I think?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Jun 6, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm sure I heard something about this on Radio 4 last "summer", something about the supermarkets establishing their *advertised* prices from only their "supermarket"-sized stores, to keep the claimed price low. So the larger the store, the more likely the price will be the "standard" one, not the "take advantage" one, I think?


 

At the residents meeting Chuka organised, the Sainsbury's people did definitely say that the prices in this store would be standard i.e. lower than in their Local stores.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 7, 2013)

We were talking about this and think that it can't have the stock of a regular big supermarket because there isn't the parking space needed for one. People would want to take their cars and stock up on a big shop at a regular supermarket which they won't be able to do if there's only a handful of parking spaces, whereas for a walk-in one it's fine to have the local selection, which is more limited. So it'll have a local selection, but at regular prices. Just speculation, but it kind of makes sense....perhaps.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2013)

Seems they are removing the eyesore corrugated roof anyway.


----------



## Mosscha (Jun 7, 2013)

ianw said:


> We were talking about this and think that it can't have the stock of a regular big supermarket because there isn't the parking space needed for one. People would want to take their cars and stock up on a big shop at a regular supermarket which they won't be able to do if there's only a handful of parking spaces, whereas for a walk-in one it's fine to have the local selection, which is more limited. So it'll have a local selection, but at regular prices. Just speculation, but it kind of makes sense....perhaps.


The Saisnsburys in West Norwood is about half the size of Woolworths before it. I assumed it was due to Sunday trading regulations, but it might be, like you say, because there's no car parking.


----------



## Mosscha (Jun 7, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Seems they are removing the eyesore corrugated roof anyway.


Ready for six stories of yuppy flats.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

This one will have 24 parking spaces (inc. 3 disabled) btw.


----------



## Mosscha (Jun 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> This one will have 24 parking spaces (inc. 3 disabled) btw.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 7, 2013)

24 probably isn't enough for a big supermarket. How many spaces in the Tesco carpark on Acre Lane?


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

ianw said:


> 24 probably isn't enough for a big supermarket. How many spaces in the Tesco carpark on Acre Lane?


Over 200 from a quick gmaps count.


----------



## leanderman (Jun 7, 2013)

It's four times bigger than a 'Local' but a tenth the size of a supermarket.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 7, 2013)

And in terms of floor area, by comparing roof area on gmaps, it's between 1/3 and 1/2 the size of the Acre Lane Tesco. Just a little bit smaller than Morrisons Camberwell.


----------



## Mrak (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone know when it's opening? Looks more or less done. The boards came down over the weekend.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 7, 2013)

Last time I went past, they'd got the shelves & other shop fittings in, I suppose it takes a while to fill it from completely empty...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 7, 2013)

Noticed today that the Tesco at George IV has finally sealed up one of the doors.

That's due to open in 20 days.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 7, 2013)

Greebo said:
			
		

> Last time I went past, they'd got the shelves & other shop fittings in, I suppose it takes a while to fill it from completely empty...



I am sitting outside it but the shutters are closed


----------



## T & P (Aug 7, 2013)

Crispy said:


> And in terms of floor area, by comparing roof area on gmaps, it's between 1/3 and 1/2 the size of the Acre Lane Tesco. Just a little bit smaller than Morrisons Camberwell.


Sorry, I suspect it's been discussed in the thread already but can't be arsed to go through it all. Do we know yet if products will be priced like those at full-size Sainsbury's, or will they have 'Local' prices?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 7, 2013)

It will be a proper supermarket, not a Local


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2013)

Fucking hell, that sign is bright. Horrible thing.


----------



## Mrak (Aug 9, 2013)

There's a sign up now - it opens on the 14th.

I can't tell you how excited I am to replace my discount food staples with orange packaging instead of red and blue. Blue does not go with my kitchen.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2013)

I lived anywhere within eyeshot of that massive illuminated sign, I'd be lodging complaints with the council right now.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 9, 2013)

Regular prices. Four times size of a typical Local. Horrendous sign. Still, gives muggers less concealment.


----------



## T & P (Aug 11, 2013)

editor said:


> I lived anywhere within eyeshot of that massive illuminated sign, I'd be lodging complaints with the council right now.


Fucking hell those signs are OTT... Are they trying to advertise the brand to passing airliners?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Mrak said:


> There's a sign up now - it opens on the 14th.
> 
> I can't tell you how excited I am to replace my discount food staples with orange packaging instead of red and blue. Blue does not go with my kitchen.


 
I've got A4 leaflet through the door today telling me "_Your New Sainsbury's, Brixton, opens 14th"_


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've got A4 leaflet through the door today telling me "_Your New Sainsbury's, Brixton, opens 14th"_


 
I haven't, clearly the wrong demographic in spite of just being uphill on the bus from there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I haven't, clearly the wrong demographic in spite of just being uphill on the bus from there.


 
It's only for the Brixton Hillites, not the Tulse Hillites, despite its address being _2 Tulse Hill_ 

Maybe whoever was delivering them was too scared to go into your estate


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2013)

T & P said:
			
		

> Fucking hell those signs are OTT... Are they trying to advertise the brand to passing airliners?



A massive free billboard visible night and day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Can someone take a picture as I can't be arsed to walk down there for a look


----------



## colacubes (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's only for the Brixton Hillites, not the Tulse Hillites, despite its address being _2 Tulse Hill_
> 
> Maybe whoever was delivering them was too scared to go into your estate


 

Central Brixtonites as well.  Got a flyer through this morning in the town centre.  It will be the 3rd furthest Sainsburys walkwise from me   But not a local so swings and roundabouts.  I may actually venture down there occasionally if they sell the right sort of cat food so I don't have to go into Tesco.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Central Brixtonites as well. Got a flyer through this morning in the town centre. It will be the 3rd furthest Sainsburys walkwise from me  But not a local so swings and roundabouts. I may actually venture down there occasionally if they sell the right sort of cat food so I don't have to go into Tesco.


 
Well I have one at the top of the Hill, middle of the Hill, down in Brixton, one in Tulse Hill.   I feel like a side has been left out!

Hang on, Lyham Road probably needs a Sainsbury's 

So anyway, it sounds like everybody in Brixton except actual Tulse Hillers are getting the flyers


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Another Tulse Hiller here and no flyers at our house either 

I will very likely be shopping there as I normally drive to the big Dulwich one, or Waitrose in Balham. 

And I will probably take the car, on the pretext of being on my way somewhere, or doing a 'big shop', but actually because I am very very lazy!

I predict a problem with parking spaces if everyone is as lazy as me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Another Tulse Hiller here and no flyers at our house either
> 
> I will very likely be shopping there as I normally drive to the big Dulwich one, or Waitrose in Balham.
> 
> ...


 
I think you and Greebo, as Tulse Hill residents, should demand vouchers as compensation for being excluded from the Tulse Hill Sainsbury's flyer run


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 12, 2013)

Just been downstairs and my leaflet has arrived!  Two in fact.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Just been downstairs and my leaflet has arrived! Two in fact.


 
Maybe they gave you Greebo's?


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Mine hasn't  - clearly people on even the quieter council estates aren't wanted as customers.    *adds salt and vinegar to the chip on my shoulder*


----------



## leanderman (Aug 12, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Another Tulse Hiller here and no flyers at our house either
> 
> I will very likely be shopping there as I normally drive to the big Dulwich one, or Waitrose in Balham.
> 
> ...




'scraps joint campaign with Josephine Avenue to push for shorter restricted parking hours'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Mine hasn't - clearly people on even the quieter council estates aren't wanted as customers.  *adds salt and vinegar to the chip on my shoulder*


 
That's alright Greebo.  Get Boudicca to do your shopping for you


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> That's alright Greebo. Get Boudicca to do your shopping for you


 
It's fine - I'll just start getting my worst top and pair of jeans extra scuzzy and grubby for opening day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> It's fine - I'll just start getting my worst top and pair of jeans extra scuzzy and grubby for opening day.


 
They'll probably offer you job.  They do say jobs for LOCAL people, and you can't get any more local than Tulse Hill


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2013)

No flyer for me either


----------



## Mrak (Aug 12, 2013)

Fuck. Now I want to know if I got a flyer. Be patient everyone. I will be right back.


----------



## Mrak (Aug 12, 2013)

Nothing on Effra Parade! Bastards.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

For all those feeling neglected at not receiving a flyer








You really haven't missed out.  It'd be better off used to wipe your bum, except it's that shiny type of paper, so would probably make more of a mess, but not to worry, you can just pop down to your local Sainsbury's and buy some Andrex


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

There's not even a _*"*First Fifty Unemployed through the door get a week's free shopping"  _


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe ours doesn't look like a Sainsbury's kind of house...!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> Maybe ours doesn't look like a Sainsbury's kind of house...!


 
Have you got a 4x4?  Maybe you look like a Waitrose kind of house


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you got a 4x4?  Maybe you look like a Waitrose kind of house


Of course we don't!! Wash your mouth out.... 

We do have a broken window


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> Of course we don't!! Wash your mouth out....
> 
> We do have a broken window


 
Lidl are probably selling spare windows this week


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> We do have a broken window



Better mend it or crime will go up in New York or something.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 12, 2013)

Winot said:


> Better mend it or crime will go up in New York or something.


 
John Q. Wilson is shaking his fist at you and muttering "why you, I oughta...  ".


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Lidl are probably selling spare windows this week


Are they organic, ethically sourced windows?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 12, 2013)

Manter said:


> Are they organic, ethically sourced windows?


 
No, you'll probably have to go to Waitrose for those


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2013)

Leaflet arrived just now with the postman.


----------



## T & P (Aug 13, 2013)

Let's be honest- there's going to be more Urbanites present on opening day than in The Albert on a Thursday night.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

I may go there just for a walk but only to see what different stuff they have to the smaller shops.  Not really mad on Sainsbury's stuff.  The small shops don't even seem capable of making a crusty roll that doesn't go rock hard within a couple of hours


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Leaflets arrived in Rushcroft Road today. Fucking cheek - there's no mention of a free taxi service to save us trudging up the hill.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> Let's be honest- there's going to be more Urbanites present on opening day than in The Albert on a Thursday night.



Lower Tulse Hill is where it's at these days!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Lower Tulse Hill is where it's at these days!


 
Until you're shopping at Tesco in a pub.  That's only 2 weeks away


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 13, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Lower Tulse Hill is where it's at these days!


 
Twixt the hills, remember, that's what we are calling it now.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 13, 2013)

T & P said:


> Let's be honest- there's going to be more Urbanites present on opening day than in The Albert on a Thursday night.


 
I've got nothing for dinner tonight, but I don't want to go shopping until tomorrow, so that I can check it out.

Sad, very sad.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Twixt the hills, remember, that's what we are calling it now.


 
That'll never catch on. Try 'Crappy Valley'.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> I've got nothing for dinner tonight, but I don't want to go shopping until tomorrow, so that I can check it out.
> 
> Sad, very sad.


 

Nisa didn't have any microfibre cloths today.  In fact, they didn't even know what they were.  Maybe Sainsbury's will have them


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> I've got nothing for dinner tonight, but I don't want to go shopping until tomorrow, so that I can check it out.
> 
> Sad, very sad.


There were lots of whoopsies at Tesco earlier. They'll be doing second reductions about now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There were lots of whoopsies at Tesco earlier. They'll be doing second reductions about now.


 
whoopsies?


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

The polite word for tramps' buffet.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Leaflets arrived in Rushcroft Road today. Fucking cheek - there's no mention of a free taxi service to save us trudging up the hill.


You mean "trudging along Effra Rd", surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There were lots of whoopsies at Tesco earlier. They'll be doing second reductions about now.


 
For those of us who are over a certain age, a "whoopsie" is something the cat does.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 13, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> You mean "trudging along Effra Rd", surely?


It's definitely uphill from where I am. I can't believe they've been so shortsighted as not to put in an escalator for those of us downtown.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It's definitely uphill from where I am. I can't believe they've been so shortsighted as not to put in an escalator for those of downtown.


 
I shall be taking notes as to whether there's any seating areas inside for those that need a sit down.  Morrisons has a bench for people to sit on


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> The polite word for tramps' buffet.


My gran used to use it to mean poos. Which made your post very concerning indeed

Edit- just seen VP's post. Great minds


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 13, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> It's definitely uphill from where I am. I can't believe they've been so shortsighted as not to put in an escalator for those of us downtown.


 
One of those "travelator"-type things they have in large airports? Kind of a moving pavement.


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2013)

Well? Which Urbanite can claim fame to be the first to set foot in it? I won't be there until after work so it won't be me.

Is there an official Urban meet up to explore the place like those for the Country Show?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

T & P said:


> Well? Which Urbanite can claim fame to be the first to set foot in it? I won't be there until after work so it won't be me.
> 
> Is there an official Urban meet up to explore the place like those for the Country Show?


 

I reckon urbanites should get a trolley and walk around _Stepford Wives _style


----------



## T & P (Aug 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I reckon urbanites should get a trolley and walk around _Stepford Wives _style


I would gladly dress up for the occasion.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 14, 2013)

I've just come back! 

The store seems pretty spacious and there's quite a wide selection of stuff; it's certainly streets ahead of all the local/metro stores in the vicinity. 

They're also giving away rather smart hessian reusable bags....


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 14, 2013)

And selling cheap beer too allegedly.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 14, 2013)

True. Picked up 3 weisbiers for £5.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 14, 2013)

My housemate has been in, he says it is nice but that there is no chorizo.

Clearly we need to send some of the gentrification articles to Sainsburys Head Office.


----------



## Strangerdanger (Aug 14, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> My housemate has been in, he says it is nice but that there is no chorizo.
> 
> Clearly we need to send some of the gentrification articles to Sainsburys Head Office.



No need to - you never know who's lurking in these forums. Back into oblivion I go.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Strangerdanger said:


> No need to - you never know who's lurking in these forums. Back into oblivion I go.


 
Where are the freebies?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> My housemate has been in, he says it is nice but that there is no chorizo.
> 
> Clearly we need to send some of the gentrification articles to Sainsburys Head Office.



This must be an error - they have chorizo in the Sainsbury Local, a mere 300m away.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

any word on the quality of the TB? or is it too soon for one to have taken root?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Aug 14, 2013)

Does it sell hot chicken? Surely that's the barometer of it's usefulness.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 14, 2013)

I didn't see a TB, I don't suppose they would need one this early - maybe later, they close at 11pm.

The free bags have run out. The manager said they weren't expecting this many people. I asked for a bottle of wine as a substitute and was given a case of champagne not even offered a biscuit.

They do have hot chicken. And microfibre cloths for £2. Minnie_the_Minx

There's a special on Felix As Good As It Looks - 24 pouches for £7. Usual price £9.76. Great news for my cat, it's her fave.

The police are in there already, must be those Claphamian pervs.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's a special on Felix As Good As It Looks - 24 pouches for £7. Usual price £9.76. Great news for my cat, it's her fave.


Paging Agent Sparrow


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

Has it burned down yet?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> any word on the quality of the TB? or is it too soon for one to have taken root?


 

Tuberculosis?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They do have hot chicken. And microfibre cloths for £2.


 
Damn!  I've just ordered 5 from Ocado for £3


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

Tramp's Buffet


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Tramp's Buffet


 
Oh right.  I keep seeing Tramp's Buffet everywhere.  Only found out what it was yesterday


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 14, 2013)

I popped in this morning for a single fresh croissants, but they only sell packs of four. This is a big store.

It looks like they are aiming for the bulk shopper (presumably arriving by car) rather than the local shopper arriving on foot.

If that is the case why so few car parking spaces? This does not bode well for us living in neighbouring streets. Perhaps we are the intended free car park?

And were local consulted on possible traffic/parking implications? Of course not. Thanks Lambeth.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 14, 2013)

yeesh - such a negative neville. didn't you hear? there's roast chickens!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> They do have hot chicken. And microfibre cloths for £2. Minnie_the_Minx


 
Did you check out the crusty roll situation?  If they're anything like they sell in the smaller stores, they'll be crap.

Elm Park Dairy has better crusty rolls than most supermarkets


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> And were local consulted on possible traffic/parking implications? Of course not. Thanks Lambeth.


Impact on local traffic and parking is a valid objection to a planning application, the details of which were linked on this thread at the time.


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 14, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> I popped in this morning for a single fresh croissants, but they only sell packs of four.


 
Ask Gary the manager for what you want, I bet he'll be keen to help. I asked for my favourite oatcakes to be reintroduced at Tescos, on the grounds that I didn't like the own brand ones, and they were on the shelves 2 days later.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 14, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> I popped in this morning for a single fresh croissants, but they only sell packs of four. This is a big store.
> 
> It looks like they are aiming for the bulk shopper (presumably arriving by car) rather than the local shopper arriving on foot.<snip>


That branch is within spitting distance of bus stops for several routes heavily used by schoolchildren and their parents - I reckon a 4 pack of croissants or similar might be popular with them.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 14, 2013)

Greebo said:


> That branch is within spitting distance of bus stops for several routes heavily used by schoolchildren and their parents - I reckon a 4 pack of croissants or similar might be popular with them.


 
Himself's just got in most confused and saying it hasn't opened yet.  I told him it had.  He's adamant that it hasn't.  He's got it mixed up with the George IV Tesco


----------



## plurker (Aug 14, 2013)

A single croissants? 

The ones in packets won't be that fresh anyway I guess?


----------



## billythefish (Aug 14, 2013)

If you use a Nectar card, they will know what you buy in other branches and should take the hint.
I remember Sainsbury's in Clapham doing a questionairre a little while ago asking what we wanted. I asked for Grape Nuts, and was rewarded.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 14, 2013)

Didn't realise it was going to be so big. 

Cheap Beer Moretti, cheaper other stuff than the local by the tube, which I'm going to ban myself from. Some slightly stressed staff (computer system not working) and busy with shoppers. 

But no bike parking? What's that about?


----------



## Effra Eyes (Aug 14, 2013)

My mate, who is currently out of town, asked me to pen him a quick review of opening night. This seemed such a pathetic waste of my life good idea, I did, and thought I’d share below

*FIRST NIGHT REVIEW –Sainsburys @ Brixton Water Lane*
In July 1969 Neil Armstrong led the first successful moon landing and the world watched agog, four months later Commander Charles Conrad repeated the feat, and Earth was impressed, if not, on this occasion, awed.

For Apollo 11, read Morrisons in Streatham, and, from today, filling the role of 12, the areas new Sainsbury’s,
Any fears this shop, opened in a former tile depot, would be little more than a jumped up ‘local’, are assuaged the second you walk into the spacious new store. With a hot food counter, and appliance aisle, this has all the accruements you need to fully earn the prefix ‘super’.

On first impressions, it seemed a more than competent bow, teething troubles, the prematurely emptied vegetable section aside, impressively absent.

And yet, AND YET

The giddy gratitude that accompanied Morrison’s early days was noticeably absent in the atmosphere at this opening. Rather than excitement and expectation the shoppers seemed to exhibit a state of entitlement.

For the most part this would have been matched by this pleasant, well stocked store, the much touted alcohol offers were certainly eye catching, £18 for 30 cans of Carling the pick of the bunch, and the easy availability of pigs ears, more usually the persevere of specialist pet shops, caught this canine lovers eye.

However, as an ale aficionado, I was disappointed in the lack of choice in anything other than lagers.
 And the dull vege selection was a let down, as was the lack of manned tills.

Though the launches biggest misstep, offering a range of wines well below what you’d expect in a store that has serious designs on Morrison’s crown.

Three Stars.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 14, 2013)

Don't suppose it has a deli/cheese/fresh fish counter does it?

Can't be arsed to trot over and take a look..... guess this tells you how much I'm going to make use of it


----------



## Greebo (Aug 14, 2013)

It's near Water Lane Surgery, I hope they've got loose leaf tea...


----------



## leanderman (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't believe I'm away, and missing all the excitement.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 14, 2013)

1. No seating by the checkouts. No seating at all that I could see
2. At 9pm there were only 3 empty parking spaces
3. Everything I bought was on buy 2, get discount. Must be opening specials.


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 14, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Don't suppose it has a deli/cheese/fresh fish counter does it?
> 
> Can't be arsed to trot over and take a look..... guess this tells you how much I'm going to make use of it


I was hoping so, but sadly not.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 14, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> I was hoping so, but sadly not.


 

Pah - so it's no more than a big 'local' then


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 14, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Pah - so it's no more than a big 'local' then


There's hot food, including a make your own pizza concession and they have home wear, DVDs, etc so there is more to choose from than a local. Having said that I'd swap all of that for a deli/butcher/fishmonger.


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 14, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Impact on local traffic and parking is a valid objection to a planning application, the details of which were linked on this thread at the time.


There seems to be concern from yourself and other Urban75 members on this thread (e.g. Crispy: "At 9pm there were only 3 empty parking space") yet little concern from our 'Cooperative' Council.

Meetings have happened between local Councillors, Chuka Ummuna MP and Sainsburys, but there seems to be little evidence of any changes to the existing local traffic and parking arrangements?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Crispy said:


> 1. No seating by the checkouts. No seating at all that I could see
> 2. At 9pm there were only 3 empty parking spaces
> 3. Everything I bought was on buy 2, get discount. Must be opening specials.


 
Not very impressive for a store that size (not that I've seen the store)


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 15, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Having said that I'd swap all of that for a deli/butcher/fishmonger.


 you do realise you live within spitting distance of some of the finest delis/butchers/fishmongers in south london?


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 15, 2013)

I do realise that, but Sainsburys is closer and being lazy I'd much rather get all of my shopping in the same place.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Not very impressive for a store that size (not that I've seen the store)


 
Still handy if you use Water Lane Surgery, though.


----------



## plurker (Aug 15, 2013)

Effra Eyes said:


> For Apollo 11, read Morrisons in Streatham, and, from today, filling the role of 12, the areas new Sainsbury’s,
> <snip>
> Though the launches biggest misstep, offering a range of wines well below what you’d expect in a store that has serious designs on Morrison’s crown.
> 
> Three Stars.


 

I'm confused by this review, well-penned though it is.  Surely this new store has no designs on Morrisons Streatham; given that there's already a huge Sainsbury at Streatham Common (a 6 minute walk of said Morrisons), why would people trek all the way to Brixton Water Lane


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

plurker said:


> I'm confused by this review, well-penned though it is. Surely this new store has no designs on Morrisons Streatham; given that there's already a huge Sainsbury at Streatham Common (a 6 minute walk of said Morrisons), why would people trek all the way to Brixton Water Lane


 
It's a matter of perspective.  Where I am (near the cornier of Upper Tulse Hill), it's a case of why would I take two buses to get to Streatham Common if I can either walk or just take one bus down to Water Lane?  

BTW Morrisons  6 minutes on foot from Sainsbury's - are you a jogger, power walker, carrying nothing, or just assuming that by how long it takes you by car/bus/bike?  FWIW I don't often go in Morrisons, too far out of my way considering what they do and don't stock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2013)

plurker said:


> I'm confused by this review, well-penned though it is. Surely this new store has no designs on Morrisons Streatham; given that there's already a huge Sainsbury at Streatham Common (a 6 minute walk of said Morrisons), why would people trek all the way to Brixton Water Lane


when you say 'well-penned though it is' i hope you're being ironick


----------



## plurker (Aug 15, 2013)

Greebo said:


> BTW Morrisons 6 minutes on foot from Sainsbury's - are you a jogger, power walker, carrying nothing, or just assuming that by how long it takes you by car/bus/bike?


 

Fair point, it's a bit longer innit! I got confused it takes me 6 mins _running_!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

plurker said:


> Fair point, it's a bit longer innit! I got confused it takes me 6 mins _running_!


 
Fair enough, not a bad stretch to run along on either side.  But it'll be some time before I try running again, even when carrying nothing, let alone a rucksackful of shopping.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Still handy if you use Water Lane Surgery, though.


 
Yeah, I meant points 1 and 3. 

Just got back from there.  Definitely nowhere to sit anywhere.  Had to sit outside on the wall, which is fine in this weather but probably not so nice in the winter.

As for shops and their stupid multiple buy offers, it's about time they realised that not everyone has masses of fridge space.  Why don't they discount single items instead of trying to get you to buy more that you either don't have the space for, or will go out of date before you use it.

Steady stream of customers going through.  Imagine it'll be rammed coming up to Christmas.  12 self-service checkouts, and I think 5 or 6 manned checkouts.  No long queues yet, but once the store is established, not sure I'd be wanting to do a shop that involved using the manned checkouts.

To be honest, I think I much prefer Morrisons in Streatham


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 15, 2013)

deli counter marinated anchovies... all over ya face


----------



## Mrak (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been three times already. It's incredible. I may go back now, actually.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Mrak said:


> I've been three times already. It's incredible. I may go back now, actually.


 
Are you being serious?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

£40 for a crusty roll as well.  I'm sure the shop in Elm Park is much cheaper


----------



## Mrak (Aug 15, 2013)

Half serious.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 15, 2013)

So, had a quick peruse today. It's pretty big but doesn't seem to stock much more of what I want..

eg fresh fish - yes they have more, but it's the value stuff
 pizza's - again, some more, but mid-to low range ones

(Do I have expensive tastes - maybe they aren't aiming at me!)

On the plus side there are more fruit and veg sold loose - which means you can buy the exact amount you need and it's generally cheaper than pre packaged

Check out ladies and the helper guy with the sign all very friendly!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> £40 for a crusty roll as well.<snip>


 
Please tell me you meant 40p!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> Check out ladies and the helper guy with the sign all very friendly!


 
Yeah, I heard a woman ask a checkout guy if it was his first time in retail.  He said it was.  They were all very smiley, but I do wonder how long they will last once the novelty's worn off


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Please tell me you meant 40p!


 
FFS!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> FFS!


 
Upper Crusty Roll.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 15, 2013)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Upper Crusty Roll.


 
Brixton Village priced roll!


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 15, 2013)

timothysutton1 They bake croissants in-store and sell them in pairs.


----------



## happyshopper (Aug 15, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> timothysutton1 They bake croissants in-store and sell them in pairs.


 
They might bake them but I'm sure they don't make them.


----------



## Mrak (Aug 15, 2013)

Four times. I'm pretty much their best customer.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 15, 2013)

addiction is sad.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 15, 2013)

Lost in the supermarket - the Clash 



Spoiler


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2013)

There are balloons. Why did no one tell me there are balloons?


----------



## timothysutton1 (Aug 16, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> timothysutton1 They bake croissants in-store and sell them in pairs.


Great, one to eat and one to throw away. However, my main point was about traffic and parking.


----------



## buscador (Aug 16, 2013)

There is a cash machine. It does not charge a fee. Hurrah!

No one tried to force me to use a self-service till thing like they seem to do everywhere else.

I only needed to get some emergency pork pies so I can't really comment on any other aspect of the shop.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 16, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> Great, one to eat and one to throw away. However, my main point was about traffic and parking.


 
You could always drop the spare one in to me. I'm just around the corner...


----------



## Chilavert (Aug 16, 2013)

Two different types of chorizo available earlier, but the wheat beer was out of stock...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> There are balloons. Why did no one tell me there are balloons?


 
I saw a kid in a pram with one yesterday.  I think you have to be in a pram to get one (or maybe just a kid)


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 16, 2013)

timothysutton1 said:


> Great, one to eat and one to throw away. However, my main point was about traffic and parking.


 
I counted 21 plus 3 disabled/child spaces and it was only half full this afternoon.  I think it's going to be busiest early evening and weekends, rather than daytime.  It's open now, so maybe you need to wait a few weeks and see what happens with the parking.

You and leanderman will be pleased to know that I walked down and back, although I won't be doing this with big bags of shopping. 

It isn't going to replace Waitrose for me, but it's certainly big enough to be useful and a welcome alternative to the Tesco Express.

There definitely is chorizo Strangerdanger.


----------



## Winot (Aug 16, 2013)

Waitrose do free delivery, so I won't be adding to pressure on parking spaces or footfall.


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2013)

buscador said:


> There is a cash machine. It does not charge a fee. Hurrah!
> 
> No one tried to force me to use a self-service till thing like they seem to do everywhere else.
> 
> I only needed to get some emergency pork pies so I can't really comment on any other aspect of the shop.


just out of interest, how do pork pies classify as an emergency?  Or don't I want to know?


----------



## Manter (Aug 16, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I saw a kid in a pram with one yesterday. I think you have to be in a pram to get one (or maybe just a kid)


or shaped like a weeble- they offered me and bump one


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> or shaped like a weeble- they offered me and bump one


 
ah, forgot about that


----------



## buscador (Aug 16, 2013)

Manter said:


> just out of interest, how do pork pies classify as an emergency? Or don't I want to know?


 
I wasn't allowed a comfort blanket as a child; so, well, it might be an emergency like I'm a bit peckish and can't be arsed to make a sandwich, or I'm feeling a bit low and need something to cheer me up. But in this case it was for some relatives about to go on a long train journey who might otherwise starve to death if the train broke down and the buffet car ran out of crisps.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2013)

A chair is now present by the checkouts. It's orange and is by the free taxi phone.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2013)

buscador said:


> <snip>in this case it was for some relatives about to go on a long train journey who might otherwise starve to death if the train broke down and the buffet car ran out of crisps.


 
Given the prices of train buffets, an emergency pork pie was sensible.  I've long since learnt to not tell VP the prices of anything like that even in stations, let alone on the actual train.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 16, 2013)

Chilavert said:


> Two different types of chorizo available earlier, but the wheat beer was out of stock...


That's it. Going to have to cut short the holiday and come see


----------



## Greebo (Aug 16, 2013)

Today, I've passed that branch 3 times and still not gone in.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 17, 2013)

I got sent in today to check the beer selection when mr nags heard I was going to the chemist. It's rubbish. Disappointing supermarket in disappointing supermarket fail.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Given the prices of train buffets, an emergency pork pie was sensible. I've long since learnt to not tell VP the prices of anything like that even in stations, let alone on the actual train.


 
I promise not to screech "HOW MUCH???????????????????" next time.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2013)

Crispy said:


> A chair is now present by the checkouts. It's orange and is by the free taxi phone.


 
Just the ONE?  That's generous of them


----------



## Greebo (Aug 17, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just the ONE? That's generous of them


 
Yeah well, you know, all elderly people live alone and disabled people don't have sex, let alone relationships.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Yeah well, you know, all elderly people live alone and disabled people don't have sex, let alone relationships.


 
and there's only ever one of them in the store at one time


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 17, 2013)

Why oh why oh why can't they share a chair? These tight-fisted disablists demanding a free chair _each_ should go back where they came from.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Why oh why oh why can't they share a chair? These tight-fisted disablists demanding a free chair _each_ should go back where they came from.


 
what about the guy who's on crutches because he's just broken his leg, or the little old lady with arthritis? 

Or the mother who has kids playing up and wants to plonk them on a seat while she shops?   eh?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Aug 18, 2013)

Rushy said:


> You could always drop the spare one in to me. I'm just around the corner...


 
Are you Rush(y) Commoner?


----------



## Effrasurfer (Aug 18, 2013)

Re: planning, traffic and nuisance, here's an excerpt from a letter circulated by its author to the 'Unexpected Item in the Water Lane Area'  Google Group set up by locals after the meeting that Chuka organised. This is from a resident of Appach Road to the planning officer in the Council.

_"So, after the done deal was rubber stamped, we at least has the assurances of Sainsburys about noise levels, work timings etc. What a surprise that these have all been ignored and what have the council done about it, NOTHING! We were told there would be limited traffic implication and yet for the last 3 weekends, Josephine Avenue was rammed with construction vehicles so we could hardly get out of Appach Road let alone on to Brixton Water Lane. We were told there would be no work on Sundays, yet 3 Sundays ago all of the external signing was put up with the requisite lifts etc. and 2 Sundays ago, the whole external site was being done with dozens of workers surfacing the car park, doing the garden etc.etc. Why has this been allowed to happen?! Both of my young childrens bedrooms back on to the site and have been regularly woken by the work being carried out and they are early risers so you can imagine the timings. _

_As before, I expect this of Sainsburys, if they put up a poster saying they care about the community, their job is done, but the councils part in this is shameful. The final straw and reason I felt compelled to write are the two planning application notices that arrived through my door today. They are apparently able to view and I can comment on them within 3 days on your website. THAT WOULD BE GREAT IF IT WASN'T FOR THE FACT THAT THE WORK HAS BEEN CARRIED OUT ALREADY AS THE BUILDERS HAVE LEFT AND THE SITE WAS HANDED OVER TO SAINSBURY'S 10 DAYS AGO!!!!!!! What on earth are you doing, clearly not your job, why aren't you checking this stuff? They did the same with a refrigeration unit which is now at the back of the store, your 'notice or proposed development' arrived about a week after it was installed, well done, you must be proud!"_


----------



## Mrak (Aug 19, 2013)

nagapie said:


> I got sent in today to check the beer selection when mr nags heard I was going to the chemist. It's rubbish. Disappointing supermarket in disappointing supermarket fail.


 
I miss the Carpet Right too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrak said:


> I miss the Carpet Right too


 
I bought my bed from there years ago


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

I just can't get excited about this. It's another homegenous supermarket by the sounds of it. There's already better (and often cheaper) local bakeries, fishmongers, fruit & veg places etc. Putting aside the dodgy ethical/business issues, I think supermarkets are just boring, selling over-packaged, standard, processed/ready meal-type products. "Convenience" is what is being sold here, cos many people are basically lazy. This idea - propogated over the past 25+ years - that you have to do one massive shop every week and do it in the same place (a supermarket) and probably with your car, has been massively profitable for a small group of very rich people, but has ruined our high streets, changed the nature of employment and homegenised our food supply. I find it really depressing.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't been in yet btw.

I can't imagine using it, except perhaps if they were cheaper for bulk/dry goods (bog rolls, shampoo, nappies etc) but Iceland is closer and almost definitely cheaper.



snowy_again said:


> But no bike parking? What's that about?


 
Terrible - I imagine lots of people locally would cycle to this shop. Lambeth has recently launched a cycling strategy to make Lambeth the 'best cycling borough in London' so it's a massive opportunity missed if they failed to stipulate bike parking in the planning application.




timothysutton1 said:


> There seems to be concern from yourself and other Urban75 members on this thread (e.g. Crispy: "At 9pm there were only 3 empty parking space") yet little concern from our 'Cooperative' Council.
> 
> Meetings have happened between local Councillors, Chuka Ummuna MP and Sainsburys, but there seems to be little evidence of any changes to the existing local traffic and parking arrangements?


IIRC Sainsbury's were supposed to pay for pedstrianised crossings to be installed on that junction (Effra Road/Tulse Hill/Brixton Water Lane) - a very dangerous junction, also used by lots of primary school kids. It's so typical that business comes first (i.e. getting the shop open) before any of the other improvements.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I haven't been in yet btw.


 
You're not missing anything


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2013)

Went in today - nice wide aisles, quietish, loose leaf Assam, limited selections of each thing, but enough for a top up shop on the way past.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2013)

There is some bike parking. 4 Sheffield stands.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> There is some bike parking. 4 Sheffield stands.


 
They're not obvious, the entrance from the corner is all a bit fussy for pedestrians. Not sure all the parking is really a good idea. It's already a very busy junction. Agree with Brixton Hatter on this generally but it just looked busy from the word go so already looks a success. It was freezing when i popped in yesterday.

There is a Lambeth cycling representative so might email him. A load more cycle parking appeared after I emailed about central Brixton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Went in today - nice wide aisles, quietish, loose leaf Assam, limited selections of each thing, but enough for a top up shop on the way past.


 
Really?  I thought they were rather narrow, and everywhere I went, people seemed to follow, therefore clogging aisles up


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Really? I thought they were rather narrow, and everywhere I went, people seemed to follow, therefore clogging aisles up


 
Timing is all - at about 10am it was more or less empty today.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Timing is all - at about 10am it was more or less empty today.


 
We went when it was relatively empty.  I remember going up to Morrison's before Christmas, really really early in the morning (oh yeah, it was the day I'd fallen over at the dentist and was covered in blood ) and there was hardly anyone there, and yet the ones that were there, seemed to be following me and standing looking at whatever I was looking at.  It was most unnerving


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> There is some bike parking. 4 Sheffield stands.


Ok, good. 

Still, 4 is a bit pathetic isn't it. There's about 10 outside the Acre Lane Tesco, very often full or nearly full. We're just not ambitious enough for cycling in this country. (Groningen train station in Holland has _*10,000*_ bike parking stands   )


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

10,000 

You need to supply pics


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> 10,000
> 
> You need to supply pics


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 19, 2013)

Crispy said:


> View attachment 39446


 
Wow, how the fuck would you find yours?  It's not like it's got a number plate 

I'm guessing the stands must be labelled/numbered.  All very well, unless you're forgetful


----------



## Greebo (Aug 19, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Wow, how the fuck would you find yours? It's not like it's got a number plate <snip>


 
You know the approximate location, and then the rest of it's easy because it's very unusual for two bikes even of the same colour, brand, type, and size to be set up and accessorised in exactly the same way.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 24, 2013)

The number of seats has been upgraded to three.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 24, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The number of seats has been upgraded to three.


 


Shall I complain about the lack of a travelator in the hope they'll install one?


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 24, 2013)

Calling Strangerdanger, thanks for the chorizo and chairs, can we have some extra bike spaces and a travelator please?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 24, 2013)

And tarte citron.


----------



## pissflaps (Aug 27, 2013)

went in there for the first time on sunday. i am now 73% more successful and attractive to members of the opposite sex. Thank you Sainsbury's, Brixton!


----------



## colacubes (Aug 27, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> went in there for the first time on sunday. i am now 73% more successful and attractive to members of the opposite sex. Thank you Sainsbury's, Brixton!


 

I am thinner and therefore more attractive as I managed to obtain Laughing Cow Extra Light cheese triangles.  You can't get that shit in the normal Sainsbos


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2013)

colacubes said:


> Laughing Cow Extra Light cheese triangles. You can't get that shit in the normal Sainsbos


 
Sorry, but that sounds totally disgusting.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 29, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Sorry, but that sounds totally disgusting.


 

It totally is


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 29, 2013)

I went in there yesterday for the first time. Overall much better than a local, but the wine selection and specials were crap. Wasn't impressed that my card was declined (was plenty of money on it) and then the cashpoint agreed to give me money and then stopped half way through. Took the money out of my account and put it back in straight away.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 29, 2013)

I went in yesterday for the first time too, trying to get a cheap bottle of white rum. The shop is nothing special IMO. 33p for a lime!  put me right off. The only good thing was bumping into a mate (who was loving the new shop on his doorstep.)

There are 9 or 10 bike racks...but they are round the corner...not near the entrance or in view of the cctv. Good teefing territory unfortunately.


----------



## buscador (Aug 29, 2013)

Cash machine not working today. Boo! And I'm given to understand there is a very poor selection of sanitary towels.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 29, 2013)

On my first visit I grimaced sympathetically when a guy dropped a jam jar which splatted all over the isle. The staff were ever so nice to him. And just as they were finishing mopping it up a bottle of Kentish Ale (which is very good, I might add) made its way out of the top of my wheelie basket and exploded dramatically all over the nearby shelves. They were equally nice to me. I blame the £1 trolley deposit as I didn't have any change - hence the silly little basket on wheels...


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

And, what's this? Another Sainsbury's opening right opposite?


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## Crispy (Aug 29, 2013)

that's tickled me that has


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

OK, I've looked long and hard but I don't get it.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 29, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> OK, I've looked long and hard but I don't get it.



The dry cleaner is putting up lookalike Sainsbury signage


----------



## Frumious B. (Aug 29, 2013)

But it's a _completely _different font.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> But it's a _completely _different font.



not completely. and the colour scheme is very similar


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 1, 2013)

the morleys effect.


----------



## T & P (Sep 1, 2013)

At least it's not visible from space, unlike the Sainsbury's signage.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> But it's a _completely _different font.


The font is the same - except for the 'D' and 'C' which are something like Bookman Old Style Gothic or something.

/font geek mode


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

It's not that big is it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 1, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's not that big is it?


well I've never had anyone accuse me of that tbh


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2013)

I went in yesterday about 10.30pm and was happy to find Sainsbury's version of cheerios. I also bought some needles.  The person serving me asked me where I got them from.  I pointed to the closest shelf to us.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 1, 2013)

buscador said:


> Cash machine not working today. Boo! And I'm given to understand there is a very poor selection of sanitary towels.



 Bigger supermarkets are often the only place I can get the ones I need


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I went in yesterday about 10.30pm and was happy to find Sainsbury's version of cheerios. I also bought some needles.  The person serving me asked me where I got them from.  I pointed to the closest shelf to us.



She probably thought you were underage and therefore shouldn't be buying sharp things so wanted to hear your voice


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 1, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She probably thought you were underage and therefore shouldn't be buying sharp things so wanted to hear your voice



Whilst this is an entirely plausible scenario I think she said she needed some needles.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 1, 2013)

I also got id'ed for a bottle of wine, been a while since that happened.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Whilst this is an entirely plausible scenario I think she said she needed some needles.



You'd think the checkout staff would know where they are by now


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Sainsbury is certainly having no truck with the building's past, as a skate rink.

My girls were barred this afternoon for wearing their blades!

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ies-from-the-late-1950s.267161/#post-10827831


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> I also got id'ed for a bottle of wine, been a while since that happened.


oldest pulling trick in the book....


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Sainsbury is certainly having no truck with the building's past, as a skate rink.
> 
> My girls were barred this afternoon for wearing their blades!
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ies-from-the-late-1950s.267161/#post-10827831



This happened to ours yesterday at Acre Lane Tesco!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Sainsbury is certainly having no truck with the building's past, as a skate rink.
> 
> My girls were barred this afternoon for wearing their blades!


why


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> why



Elf and safety innit. Probably makes sense too. The 6-year-old took me out twice today and could have caused havoc in the fruit section.


----------



## Winot (Sep 4, 2013)

Yes. Rare case of common sense prevailing.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 4, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Elf and safety innit. Probably makes sense too. The 6-year-old took me out twice today and could have caused havoc in the fruit section.


And yet children are allowed to use scooters in there...


----------



## leanderman (Sep 4, 2013)

Greebo said:


> And yet children are allowed to use scooters in there...



It does seem anomalous - but they are much more adept on scooters


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 4, 2013)

Manter said:


> oldest pulling trick in the book....


The "you look under 18" one?


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> The "you look under 18" one?


erm, eyw.  

But yes.  

Though its usually 21 on the signs isn't it?


----------



## nagapie (Sep 17, 2013)

Went into the Tesco Express at the garage on Tulse Hill last week. It was dead. Apparently the Sainsburys has really hit them hard. They also said the prices in the Metro had just gone up 15-20%. So while Sainsburys are not the greatest, it's good to see the giants eating themselves. Meanwhile the Elm Park Dairy still exists so all is well in the world.


----------



## Chilavert (Sep 17, 2013)

But do they have GTAV in stock?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 17, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Went into the Tesco Express at the garage on Tulse Hill last week. It was dead. Apparently the Sainsburys has really hit them hard. They also said the prices in the Metro had just gone up 15-20%. So while Sainsburys are not the greatest, it's good to see the giants eating themselves. Meanwhile the Elm Park Dairy still exists so all is well in the world.


I'm sure Manter will agree that the Tulse Hill Tesco Express deserves to suffer.  It's not bad for emergencies, but there are better shops almost as near, slightly uphill or a short bus ride away.  

OTOH Water Lane Sainsburys has a better range, is handy for the bus and for before/after Water Lane surgery.  Elm Park Dairy has the advantage of being next door but one to both a post office and EPT so it's going to still get a lot of people passing, no matter what.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I'm sure Manter will agree that the Tulse Hill Tesco Express deserves to suffer.  It's not bad for emergencies, but there are better shops almost as near, slightly uphill or a short bus ride away.
> 
> OTOH Water Lane Sainsburys has a better range, is handy for the bus and for before/after Water Lane surgery.  Elm Park Dairy has the advantage of being next door but one to both a post office and EPT so it's going to still get a lot of people passing, no matter what.


Yup, I haven't been to Tesco Express once since Sainsburys opened.  The staff in Tesco are very efficient and cheerful, but there's always a queue and they don't really have anything nice to eat.  My main challenge is to get out of there with a pint of milk, but without a giant sized pack of Doritos.  Sainsburys has a decent selection of fresh stuff and you can get in and out very quickly.  

As predicted, I have only once actually walked there, but I have been maybe half a dozen times and always got a car parking space.  So hopefully there is relatively little over-spill into the nearby streets leanderman


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

Boudicca said:


> Yup, I haven't been to Tesco Express once since Sainsburys opened.  The staff in Tesco are very efficient and cheerful, but there's always a queue and they don't really have anything nice to eat.  My main challenge is to get out of there with a pint of milk, but without a giant sized pack of Doritos.  Sainsburys has a decent selection of fresh stuff and you can get in and out very quickly.
> 
> As predicted, I have only once actually walked there, but I have been maybe half a dozen times and always got a car parking space.  So hopefully there is relatively little over-spill into the nearby streets leanderman



Yep. Have not yet seen all the places taken. Quite surprising.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe if we all email Aldi they will come here. 
*
South London Aldi Property Director*
Roland Stanley
01245 215 009
property.che(at)aldi.co.uk


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Maybe if we all email Aldi they will come here.
> *
> South London Aldi Property Director*
> Roland Stanley
> ...



I'm on to it. 

Much rather Aldi than Waitrose, which I can't afford.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Are there any vacant sites we could be telling them about?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

Acre Lane junction with King's Avenue


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

That would put them v. close to Morrisons and Lidl. Which is good for passing trade?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

Hard to think of another site though.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Hard to think of another site though.


Depends what scale of intervention is being considered. Who knows what plans lurk in the minds of developers.


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Hard to think of another site though.


The skating rink?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 17, 2013)

The empty units at the Brixton Square development on CHL


----------



## steeeve (Sep 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> I'm on to it.
> 
> Much rather Aldi than Waitrose, which I can't afford.



Today's TImeout had a quote from Waitrose saying they were looking for a site in Brixton


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 17, 2013)

Are there lots of vacant railway arches on Brixton Stn Rd near the fire station?


----------



## Manter (Sep 17, 2013)

Greebo said:


> I'm sure Manter will agree that the Tulse Hill Tesco Express deserves to suffer.  It's not bad for emergencies, but there are better shops almost as near, slightly uphill or a short bus ride away.
> 
> OTOH Water Lane Sainsburys has a better range, is handy for the bus and for before/after Water Lane surgery.  Elm Park Dairy has the advantage of being next door but one to both a post office and EPT so it's going to still get a lot of people passing, no matter what.


yeah, completely, dreadful shop.  We haven't set foot in it since Sainsbury's opened- we rarely used it anyway, but we'd grab milk in emergencies- now we nip to Sainsbury's and get milk and a couple of other bits, and it doesn't take much longer.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 17, 2013)

steeeve said:


> Today's TImeout had a quote from Waitrose saying they were looking for a site in Brixton



Do you not follow (either of) me on Twitter, neighbour?


----------



## steeeve (Sep 17, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Do you not follow (either of) me on Twitter, neighbour?



Both but been mostly offline today, just caught up!


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2013)

steeeve said:


> Today's TImeout had a quote from Waitrose saying they were looking for a site in Brixton


About time too. Though I suspect some people would somehow see Waitrose's arrival as the final nail in the coffin.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2013)

nagapie said:


> Went into the Tesco Express at the garage on Tulse Hill last week. It was dead. Apparently the Sainsburys has really hit them hard. They also said the prices in the Metro had just gone up 15-20%. So while Sainsburys are not the greatest, it's good to see the giants eating themselves. Meanwhile the Elm Park Dairy still exists so all is well in the world.


The only thing going for the Tesco Express garage is that its cash machines issue £5 notes. The only ones I know of that do.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 18, 2013)

T & P said:


> The only thing going for the Tesco Express garage is that its cash machines issue £5 notes. The only ones I know of that do.


The one at the Elm Park post office does too.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

T & P said:


> The only thing going for the Tesco Express garage is that its cash machines issue £5 notes. The only ones I know of that do.



Nationwide gave me £5 notes yesterday.


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Nationwide gave me £5 notes yesterday.


But can you withdraw £5, or is the minimum £10?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 18, 2013)

T & P said:


> But can you withdraw £5, or is the minimum £10?



Ah, yeah it was a tenner


----------



## T & P (Sep 18, 2013)

See, that's the difference... I'm skint more often than not, and being able to withdraw £5 from a cash machine is nice


----------



## Rushy (Sep 18, 2013)

Crispy said:


> The one at the Elm Park post office does too.


Bottom of Brixton Hill outside Vera Cruz cafe.
Only 5'ers and free.
T & P


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Got to say it has become a lot more busy on that corner now, in terms of footfall.

Was a bit forlorn before.

Disappointed the pedestrian crossing has not materialised.

Even though Sainsbury's has set aside £100,000 to pay for it, TfL does not want to slow down cars.


----------



## Winot (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Got to say it has become a lot more busy on that corner now, in terms of footfall.
> 
> Was a bit forlorn before.
> 
> ...



Is it definitely dead?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Hard to think of another site though.



We should kick the Petrol Station/Tyre Place/CarWash/Car Sales on Brixton Hill out


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2013)

Apparently the cake shop (ie. Tesco at George IV) has not had any cream cakes for TWO whole days.

b/f is well pissed off


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Winot said:


> Is it definitely dead?



dunno. your missus suggests complaining to Val Shawcross. Haven't got round to it.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We should kick the Petrol Station/Tyre Place/CarWash/Car Sales on Brixton Hill out



are not 'luxury' apartments planned and approved there?

although, as usual, in that area, developers sit on their permission


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 20, 2013)

leanderman said:


> are not 'luxury' apartments planned and approved there?
> 
> although, as usual, in that area, developers sit on their permission



I don't know.    First I've heard.  I know it was a proposed site for a new school/academy years ago, but that never happened


----------



## leanderman (Sep 20, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't know.    First I've heard.  I know it was a proposed site for a new school/academy years ago, but that never happened



Maybe because it appears to have been refused!

http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MHK04NBOHV000


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Maybe because it appears to have been refused!
> 
> http://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onli...ils.do?activeTab=summary&keyVal=MHK04NBOHV000


Given that planning application is from Lexadon and they are very persistent and patient I wouldn't rule out them succeeding in the end. Maybe we should email Jerry Knight and suggest a revamp to incorporate an Aldi?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 21, 2013)

We need to call Aldi


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We should kick the Petrol Station/Tyre Place/CarWash/Car Sales on Brixton Hill out



What about an Aldi on the site at the corner of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill (near the jail)?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 23, 2013)

Aldi clearly needs to be on Effra Road where Halford's/Curry's is currently.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 23, 2013)

Ms T said:


> Aldi clearly needs to be on Effra Road where Halford's/Curry's is currently.


No. That's reserved for a large Waitrose.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 23, 2013)

Personally, I'd prefer the large Waitrose to be at the top of the hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> What about an Aldi on the site at the corner of Dumbarton Road and Brixton Hill (near the jail)?



A bit small no?


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> That would put them v. close to Morrisons and Lidl. Which is good for passing trade?


There's a morrisons?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> No. That's reserved for a large Waitrose.



Get rid of both incumbents?


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> There's a morrisons?


In Streatham, not AFAIK anywhere near Brixton or Tulse Hill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> There's a morrisons?



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up in Streatham


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay up in Streatham


So far up (the other side of the Dip) that I don't bother going there.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> So far up (the other side of the Dip) that I don't bother going there.



Long walk to nearest bus stop if you've loads of heavy bags as well


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Long walk to nearest bus stop if you've loads of heavy bags as well


Understatement of the year.  *thud*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Understatement of the year.  *thud*



It's a shame really, 'cos I like Morrisons


----------



## Rushy (Sep 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Get rid of both incumbents?


Then where would I try overpriced electrical items before buying online?


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Rushy said:


> Then where would I try overpriced electrical items before buying online?



Exactly. Why do people go in there? HDMI cable was £30 or something bonkers. TV wall brackets are the prices of ... TVs!

Still, since even a riotous ransacking won't make them leave SW2, they are here for keeps


----------



## Pinggoombah (Sep 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> TV wall brackets are the prices of ... TVs!


That could be partly my fault. When they annoy me I go back the next day and rearrange the price labels.


----------



## Frumious B. (Sep 23, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> There's a morrisons?


There's one coming, I'm sure we discussed it somewhere. It's to be on Acre Lane, beyond Lidl, opposite that ugly pub with Thai holiday style shacks in the garden. Or I may have imagined the whole thing, I feel fucking weird today, as if I'm on the other side of the moon.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> There's one coming, I'm sure we discussed it somewhere. It's to be on Acre Lane, beyond Lidl, opposite that ugly pub with Thai holiday style shacks in the garden. Or I may have imagined the whole thing, I feel fucking weird today, as if I'm on the other side of the moon.



too far


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> too far



Under the new development on Acre Lane, where there was a timber yard.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 23, 2013)

leanderman said:


> Under the new development on Acre Lane, where there was a timber yard.



Yes, too far, if you've heavy bags


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 23, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Are there any vacant sites we could be telling them about?





Crispy said:


> The empty units at the Brixton Square development on CHL


They can't become shops or cafes at the moment - planning use says office/light industrial use only.

Why do we need an Aldi anyway? 

I really don't think we need to help a huge multinational with dodgy business practices set up in Brixton.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Why do we need an Aldi anyway?



Good wine range


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, too far, if you've heavy bags



Me too


----------



## Greebo (Sep 23, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> <snip>Why do we need an Aldi anyway? <snip>


Drinking yogurt with acidophilis, a better selection of sliced meats than Lidl, a better selection of bread than Lidl, decent wine range and beer range... given a choice between Aldi and Lidl, I'd prefer Aldi.


----------



## leanderman (Sep 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Drinking yogurt with acidophilis, a better selection of sliced meats than Lidl, a better selection of bread than Lidl, decent wine range and beer range... given a choice between Aldi and Lidl, I'd prefer Aldi.



All true. I've got it: We get the Lidl closed. The perfect site!


----------



## timothysutton1 (Sep 27, 2013)

Sainsburys Effra Road now sells single croissants so I can pick one up on my way back from the lido. How sad that this has made me happy.


----------

